# Very few EOS 1 bodies sold - wonder why!!



## chesterman (Jun 1, 2011)

In the latest rumour it was mentioned that canon sell hardly any EOS 1 bodies relative to the 5D II. This is simply because Canon haven't brought out a quality EOS 1 full frame camera for many years! If the 1D IV had have been full frame then the story would have been very different!!!


----------



## kkoster (Jun 1, 2011)

chesterman said:


> In the latest rumour it was mentioned that canon sell hardly any EOS 1 bodies relative to the 5D II. This is simply because Canon haven't brought out a quality EOS 1 full frame camera for many years! If the 1D IV had have been full frame then the story would have been very different!!!



Funny you should say that. I was having a conversation with a colleague this evening and I told him that even if the 5D mark II was sold at a greater cost that the EOS 1D, I'd still go for the 5D2. I'd never swap mine for a 1D. Never. (But then I am a videographer)


----------



## chesterman (Jun 1, 2011)

That's because the current 1D models are sh%@$t


----------



## LFG530 (Jun 1, 2011)

chesterman said:


> That's because the current 1D models are sh%@$t



The 1dIV is a pretty good camera imo why do you say that? and the 5dII is also far from perfect (i.e Ergonomics and AF system), but I have to agree the actual 1d's don't compete really well with their nikon counterparts...


----------



## dougkerr (Jun 1, 2011)

chesterman said:


> In the latest rumour it was mentioned that canon sell hardly any EOS 1 bodies relative to the 5D II.


Not too surprising - I don't think the EOS 1 has been made since about 1995.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## chesterman (Jun 2, 2011)

LFG530 said:


> chesterman said:
> 
> 
> > That's because the current 1D models are sh%@$t
> ...



I'm still annoyed that Canon decided to not look after it's professional market by not producing a professional body with state of the art image quality (like the 5DII) combined with a professional focusing system - that it could have done when it brought out it's 1D IV that hardly anyone wanted (because it wasn't full frame). We had a choice to either move to Nikon or go down the 5DII road. About have the Canon professionals I know went Nikon and the other half begrudgingly went for the 5DII. It's a great camera and after a while you get used to (and even like) it's lighter weight but it's focussing system still lets me and most of the guys I know that use it down frequently.

I now just have to laugh now when I hear someone say why should Canon put much effort in their EOS1 range when they hardly sell any!!


----------



## baks5523 (Jun 2, 2011)

In many situations I couldnt agree more about the 1d. However my main stuff is sports and I couldnt imagine shooting it with anything else. I bought a 7d to replace my 1d mkIIn thinking that it would do the trick but I find myself still using the 1d to shoot the live action stuff like baseball. Even being a couple generations old I find the 1d in servo mode to be quicker and more accurate than my 7d with the same glass. Unfortunatly I see the market for the 1d shrinking down to guys like me who need the high frame rate. Other than that you can get by nicely with the 5d mkII.


----------



## SaucyCrackers (Jun 2, 2011)

baks5523 said:


> In many situations I couldnt agree more about the 1d. However my main stuff is sports and I couldnt imagine shooting it with anything else. I bought a 7d to replace my 1d mkIIn thinking that it would do the trick but I find myself still using the 1d to shoot the live action stuff like baseball. Even being a couple generations old I find the 1d in servo mode to be quicker and more accurate than my 7d with the same glass. Unfortunatly I see the market for the 1d shrinking down to guys like me who need the high frame rate. Other than that you can get by nicely with the 5d mkII.



You do know that you can change the AI Servo speed on the 7D, right?


----------



## baks5523 (Jun 2, 2011)

SaucyCrackers said:


> You do know that you can change the AI Servo speed on the 7D, right?



Yeah I know, and I didn't mean it to sound like it was light years faster but it's a noticeable "tick" quicker for me on moving subjects.


----------



## pwp (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone who knocks the 1D MkIV clearly has not used one. It's easily the best camera I've ever had, I'm constantly bowled over by the performance, handling, flexibility and of course the files. People who knock the 1-series cameras probably have never owned one. 

1Ds MkIII vs 5DmkII? Video isn't an important area for me and if it was I'd get a dedicated video camera. The 1-series bodies are expensive but you definitely get what you pay for. My 1DsIII is a serious workhorse. When you look at the feature set (eg 45 point AF), the ergonomics and attention to detail plus the fact that it feels like it was carved from a solid lump of unobtainium it's no contest for a photographer who works their equipment hard in all sorts of environments in dynamic situations for a client who is most likely paying you quite a lot of money to 1. deliver the goods and 2. Not stuff up.

Agreed, in a static environment the files delivered from a 5DII would be indistinguishable from 1DsIII. So for video shooters, fair-weather landscape shooters, studio shooters and people who plain can't afford a 1-series Canon the 5DII is an excellent choice. But don't heap criticism on 1-series cameras from the comfort of your chair if you base your comments on hearsay, speculation etc unless you have had first hand experience with what is spectacular piece of equipment.

Paul Wright


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 2, 2011)

Could not agree more with PWP! i have used the 1D Mark IV for almost a year now and i absolutely love the camera!
i love how you can customize everything and everything is designed near perfection when it comes to ease of use.. to me its THE complete camera. i will never go back to 5D cameras just because the built quality feels really toyish and cheap, just pressing the shutter button on a 5D after 1DIV feels really bad and it is too small for my hands and i hated having a battery grip on a 5D II.

Not trying to sound like a hater but i have never been releaved more than when i changed to 1D IV, even more so than barely making it to the toilet. i will be changing my other 1D IV to the new 1Ds model when it comes because i like full frame cameras but in the meantime i will be loveing my 1D IV's like no other.


----------



## kkoster (Jun 2, 2011)

pwp said:


> Video isn't an important area for me and if it was I'd get a dedicated video camera.



I love it when people make statements like this. You're not a videographer, yet you feel compelled to make summary judgement on the 5D2's video capabilities?

Photographers frequently debase the video features of the camera, without realising how much the 5D2 has changed the landscape in the filmmaking world (which took even Canon by surprise). Hence the reason they released many firmware revisions to take it to its maximum potential.

Our company owns three 5D2s and none of them are used for photography. As long as you respect the limitations the camera has, it can produce completely stunning cinematic results that most "dedicated video cameras" can't match, not to mention the portability and versatility a camera of that size offers, interchangability of primes lenses, etc etc... Need I go on.


----------



## tomscott (Jun 2, 2011)

Lets be honest the question we need to ask is... where is the professional sector going? The professional sector has been struggling for years. With the event of everything turning digital it has made it even easier for people to get into the industry and be good at it. Also making it very hard for pros to make as much money. Look at other companies that are struggling in their professional line up:

Apple - Apple's success and saviour was its professional following, they have now pretty much deserted these customers with pro hardware and software that is taking 2-3+ years to replace/update infuriating customers (2-3 years is a long time in the computer world). Instead they are concentrating on their consumer products, macbook pros and imac outsell mac pros 1000:1 the market isnt as strong in this sector anymore so putting money into it isnt as worth it. Upgrading them every 6s months makes sense and costs alot less because of the volume sales. 

The same can be said for most companies, there isnt enough innovation to create a very secure product range in the camera world. This has been extremely obvious by most pros leaving the 1D market and moving to the 5D or 7D. Nearly half the set up costs and these cameras more than produce adequate imagery for newspapers and magazines.

The 1Ds on paper doesn't offer a stupid amount more for its price tag compared to the 5D, Â£6000 compared to Â£1500 is a large amount for weather sealing and 45 AF points (as main selling points). Now in practise this is very different and these cameras feel and perform very differently and the 1Ds is a superb camera. But we are in the middle of recession and everyone wants to save money so in my opinion and obviously alot of others the switch was obvious! 

What is the definitive factor that makes you buy the camera? It used to be a large factor between the amateur/semi/pro ranges but now they are tiny electronic factors that most people either um and arr about for ages untill the product is so old a new one is inevitable and the process starts again, the blog is filled with it! or people who arnt too bothered about it and will part with the cash. Most others will live without it and go with the cheaper option like we have seen apart from the die hard pros with the breed becoming thinner. The semi pro/pro line seems to be merging in every sense, the tech has got so good that people can do without the most expensive pro equipment because they offer very similar features.

People are complaining about the AF in the 5D yet alot of pros switched from the 1Ds, it must say something. Cost most probably and the fact the 5D will do! the extra Â£4500 goes along way! Canon will not put 45 in a 5D because that is the definitive feature that will finally kill the sales of the 1Ds range. 

Now we see very similar features throughout the amateur/semi/pro ranges its hard to justify the cost. Now everyone has their needs but in the recession and if you could get by, by reducing your cost by 3/4s and you can still do the same job without all the bells and whistles people will.

Something big has to happen to jump start the pro scene, and at the moment in every sense it is dying because innovation is lagging. The other factor is how far can you go! what else can they pack into a DSLR? video is available from the Â£400 DSLRs all the way to Â£6000 the only difference is the quality, but higher up the quality is less distinguishable. 

Like in my previous posts I dont see the DSLR market to be the best market for video. There is only so much you can do. A new product range which is more ergonomic for the video user with fully fledged features based on the EF system would make more sense. I think the rumour about the 5D being split is ridiculous, but the more i think about it the more i feel that canon will go along this line but the rumour about it being split from the 5D to be slightly wrong not split but a new product range. Call it the 3D or what ever, it will use the same system but designed to incorporate all the essential equipment a videographer needs but also keep the small form factor of the DSLR. 

A new homologation product.


----------



## ronderick (Jun 2, 2011)

Apples and Oranges. The 1D's/1Ds's and 5D's are different cameras with different target groups in mind.

At the end of the day, there isn't a great number of folks out there who thinks its feasible (or can afford) to dish out 5 grands for the 10 fps burst.

However, if you are a reporter/sports photographer who depends on the 10 fps of 1DIV instead of the 3.9 fps, then you better buy it.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd hazard a guess that canon hardly sell any 7Ds and 5Dmkii compared to the 60D/550D/600D/1100D.
Maybe they're going to drop every single-digit line then?


----------



## Gothmoth (Jun 2, 2011)

chesterman said:


> In the latest rumour it was mentioned that canon sell hardly any EOS 1 bodies relative to the 5D II. This is simply because Canon haven't brought out a quality EOS 1 full frame camera for many years! If the 1D IV had have been full frame then the story would have been very different!!!



the VW group can hardly sell a porsche compared to VW golfs.
still VW/porsche will not stop making GT3Â´s.....

use your brain luke....


----------



## motorhead (Jun 2, 2011)

While it must be true that very few 1D and 1Ds bodies are sold compared to the "prosumer" bodies and below, the range must have a flagship to attract media attention and buyers.

I remember the electricity utility I spent most of my life working for always offered 3 versions of everything. The profit margin was always highest on the mid-range item and the customers logic ran like this "We are not rich, so we will not buy the most expensive shower unit, but nor are we cheapskates so we will avoid the cheap and nasty one. Lets go for the middle one dearest"

It worked like that 19 times out of 20. We humans are more predictable than perhaps we would like to think.

Hence the 1Ds at the top and whatever body now occupies the bottom end. Your average punter will ignore both and choose from the rest.


----------



## kubelik (Jun 2, 2011)

chesterman said:


> In the latest rumour it was mentioned that canon sell hardly any EOS 1 bodies relative to the 5D II. This is simply because Canon haven't brought out a quality EOS 1 full frame camera for many years! If the 1D IV had have been full frame then the story would have been very different!!!



one could also point out that "canon sell hardly any EOS 5DII bodies relative to the Rebel lineup" ... does that mean the 5DII should really be an APS-C sensor in a plastic body? 

as motorhead states, they are two totally different products aimed at totally different markets.


----------



## macfly (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll add again that I think Canon suprised themselves with the 5D, it was a succes way beyond expectation, and an absolute game changer. However the thing that made it a runaway success is its video capability. It is my bet that making the 5D Mklll a 5k video image machine will be at the core of its upgrade to compete with Red, Panasonic etc, all doable with a 28mp chip.

To differentiate the 1Ds line it will want to be a 40mp workhorse, the the idiot who started this thread ragging on has no idea what hes talking about. The 1Ds Mklll is a stunning camera, I have had mine since the week it came out, and shot thousands of jobs, and loads of personal pictures with it. It has been dropped, rained on, covered in sand in many a windstorm, bounced around in a rally car, soaked in spray at the beach and it just keeps on going. 

It is by far and away the best camera I have ever used, and I take my best pictures with it. The only down side is I often want to blow those pictures up bigger than I can because I hit the quality ceiling. If it was a 40mp camera I doubt I'd be looking to upgrade it, but at just 21mp I keep hitting its limits, which is why I'm desparate for a real upgrade.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 2, 2011)

I might as well throw in my 2 cents being in the professional circle... There are different groups of "professional" photographers... The people who has been in the market for years and has a want/need for large cameras such as the 1Ds and can justify it on a daily basis, and professionals who are happy where they are and while they would love to have the accounts and budget to afford the best, they have to make due with what they got. I personally fall in the second range where I'm not making the $$ i could in other areas and if I had this and that, however at this stage in the game, my wife would kill me if I plunked down $4000-7000 down on a 1d or 1ds... However the 7D/5D are more in my budget so I make due. Believe it or not, the groups of people who can afford the 1d series cameras are small which high potential profit margins... Newspaper agencies, advertising agencies, top tier photographers, etc... and to be honest, like the rich who can afford high end cars, they are built better so they typically last longer and owners hang on to them longer than people who buy fords or hyundais or kias... You buy a 1d series and while it costs a lot more, they are built like tanks, have excellent ergonomics and to be honest, unless you need the latest and greatest... There are several pro's getting along just fine with older 1d series cameras because they dont NEED to upgrade as quickly unless they wear out their camera or are going broke. Typically if you can afford the 1d cameras you usually have a large enough investment in canon and likewise with nikons D3/4 series cameras and their investment in Nikons that I dont see much of a flux in that top tier. However it is the mid range pro's 7Ds,5Ds,D300's,D700's where you see all the movement and why these cameras sell so quickly vs the top cameras. 

If Canon really wanted the 1D's to fly off the shelves they would market them to the mid range to amateur photographers and price accordingly, however they dont. They know what market share they are going after with that range and they are comfortable marketing to those photographers. 

Lastly, dont forget the economy right now... few people can justify spending that money on such an expensive camera... Even agencies are tightening their belts and holding off upgrades, so I wouldn't start getting paranoid just yet.


----------



## pwp (Jun 3, 2011)

kkoster said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Video isn't an important area for me and if it was I'd get a dedicated video camera.
> ...


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 3, 2011)

motorhead said:


> I remember the electricity utility I spent most of my life working for always offered 3 versions of everything. The profit margin was always highest on the mid-range item and the customers logic ran like this "We are not rich, so we will not buy the most expensive shower unit, but nor are we cheapskates so we will avoid the cheap and nasty one. Lets go for the middle one dearest"



Reminds me of an article I just read in a magazine a week ago:
A shop sold only one breadmaker, for $250. They introduced a new 'deluxe' model for $450. They hardly sold any of the deluxe model, but sales of the original model doubled.


Also, noone's mentioning lenses. How many 1d/s, or even 5/7d owners are there with only one lens? Sell an 1100d with an 18-55 and they've sold 1 body and 1 lens. Sell a 1d and they've sold maybe 4 or more high-markup L lenses as well...


----------



## Shamus1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I shoot professional dance and primarily use a 1DMkIV, DMkIII & 5DMkII, altho I have a 7D, 5D & 50D available. The 5DMkII is a wonderful body, but my first choice will always be one of my 1D series bodies. I am holding my breath when I hear of a possible merge of the 1Ds & 1D as that will shoot the price up :-[ Yes FF is great, but unless you consistently use a 1.3x body, you'll see some advantages. Just an opinion.


----------



## aldvan (Jun 3, 2011)

The market always rewards the top of range. That doesn't mean biggest numbers, but biggest profits. As anybody knows, it's easier to sell one Aston Martin than thirty Ford Focus, since always there will be a rich man for wich the expenditure for any item is marginal relative to his wealth, while for the average customer/user every expenditure is affected by personal and general situations. Furthemore, for many pros, the tools of their job are a status symbol very important to the eyes of their customers. By the way, electronic world is quite different from the mechanical one. When you bought in the past an Hasselblad, you could be sure that the next fundamental step will be made after ten-twenty years, now you can see doubling resolution in two years and, although everybody is ready to snobbishly affirm on a forum that this is not important for him, everybody knows how is important to have two (good) pixels instead of one... So if your investment is not marginal compared to the profit you get from it, or the expenditure is not marginal relatively your wealth, spending more the double of a 5D MkII on a 1Ds is not so easy if you think that in two-three years its features will be definitely surpassed by the new one. Old 1D features can be very good, but a 10Mp image can't compete with a 20Mp one, specially in top class, where Canon or Nikon don't trick with numbers...


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jun 3, 2011)

There aren't many EOS-1 bodies being sold now because everybody's moved away from film.


----------



## macgregor mathers (Jun 5, 2011)

motorhead said:


> While it must be true that very few 1D and 1Ds bodies are sold compared to the "prosumer" bodies and below, the range must have a flagship to attract media attention and buyers.
> 
> I remember the electricity utility I spent most of my life working for always offered 3 versions of everything. The profit margin was always highest on the mid-range item and the customers logic ran like this "We are not rich, so we will not buy the most expensive shower unit, but nor are we cheapskates so we will avoid the cheap and nasty one. Lets go for the middle one dearest"
> 
> ...



There's a book called Predictably Irrational, which says similar things. E.g. a restaurant added a new dish which was the most expensive on the menu, and profits went up. The reason was not that the new dish sold well, but because the 2nd most expensive dish (which was, previously, the most expensive on the menu) sold a lot better.


----------



## motorhead (Jun 5, 2011)

"There's a book called Predictably Irrational, which says similar things. E.g. a restaurant added a new dish which was the most expensive on the menu, and profits went up. The reason was not that the new dish sold well, but because the 2nd most expensive dish (which was, previously, the most expensive on the menu) sold a lot better".

Very many thanks for that. I have read a quick review of the book on wikipedia and it sounds fascinating. The strangeness of some human behavior is intriguing , trust sales experts to have figured out how best to use that to manipulate us into parting with cash.


----------



## Steve Todd (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know what the original intent was for this post? There are many of these Pro bodies in the hands of working Pros and those that have the ability to afford them, than the average photog would imagine. Just watch any major news or sporting event and you will see more 1D/1Ds cameras than any other model. Why is that...because they (Pros) demand the best performance at any price. However, how many 1D/1Ds bodies are sold really doesn't matter much to me or anyone else I know in the photo business, as long as there's enough of them made to go around! I have shot motor sports since the 1970s with film SLRs and manual focus lenses, so I really appreciate what Canon has accomplished with the EOS-1 and EOS-1D/Ds series of cameras and EF lenses. There simply is not anything else out there that does what the 1D/Ds cameras do or do it as well, at this time. Each time an updated model is released, many folks jump on it, as newer tech often results in better/sharper images. I'm sure Canon loves this. However, many pros and others too, keep their previous models until they are all used-up or are missing shots they might have "nailed" with newer equipment. And I guess there are some that "just have to have the newest and greatest models of anything!" Sure, we would all love it if the prices were lower...but that is just not going to happen in today's 
market. OBTW, my 5D, 5D Mk II and 7D don't get much use, as my 1D Mk IVs do it all and do it better! I've never been disappointed with the 1.3 crop of the 1D4 or felt it necessary to use a FF model instead. Bottom line (really), you can't fairly compare non-pro body sales (including the great 5D/5D Mk II) with the pro models, different needs/markets!


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jun 6, 2011)

motorhead said:


> I remember the electricity utility I spent most of my life working for always offered 3 versions of everything. The profit margin was always highest on the mid-range item and the customers logic ran like this "We are not rich, so we will not buy the most expensive shower unit, but nor are we cheapskates so we will avoid the cheap and nasty one. Lets go for the middle one dearest"


Neat story (and thanks to macgregor mathers as well), though I will say that I don't think this specific reasoning applies here. The EOS-1 doesn't make the 5D Mark II look cheaper. Rather it makes Canon look better. I know for sure that when I started looking at Canon DSLRs I was very interested in just starting off running and adding higher quality components as time (and hopefully funds) allowed. Obviously most people get locked in with the consumer zooms that way.

I think the routine is: Step one, get cheap camera body + good cheap lenses -> Step two, add good expensive lenses -> Step three, add good camera body. I think that Canon's market positioning of the EOS-1 is being disturbed by the success of lower-level offerings, including their own (as macfly said). That said, I don't think the EOS-1 market is so large that they will be able to place "cost reduced" versions, e.g. with slower max shutter speeds or other features cut out, alongside the top of the line. Between the 5D Mark II and the EOS-1 there may be room for another camera, but it just as likely might be a 5D Mark II repositioned higher in the same way the 7D was (of course, a 5D Mark II with 7D-like autofocus accuracy and features would infringe more on the EOS-1 territory, but again the EOS-1 is supposed to be a best offering).

@ Steve Todd: I also think that a lot of those EOS-1 cameras seen at sporting events travel around quite a bit.


----------



## Don12x20 (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually, the 1DMkIV has been sold out each time a new shipment arrives from Japan. 

I had to wait a considerably time for my second 1DMkIV body (on a long waiting list from January through May), so I was also watching the availability at B&H and Adorama. They got quite a number of small shipments since January but each time they sell out. They're sold out again (unlike the 7D, 5D2, and other bodies which seem to have high availability). 

So comments about poor sales seem contradictory to reality at the dealers. (although we can all argue that maybe Canon should be making more!)

For wildlife photography, including birds in flight, they are outstanding bodies.


----------



## Duranmoritz (Jun 8, 2011)

I had 2 1DMarkIV. And I was delighted. But - and this was the reasen why I sold them after approx 3000 shots:
That format APS-H is a big disadvantage using wide angle lenses. You simply loose space. a 28mm lens is only a
37 mm lens. I bought 2 EOS 7 D. They are only APS-C format but the lenses are built accordingly and the camera is excellent. I am waiting for a 1DsMARKIV or whatever the camera will named. But it must a FF Camera. I am very interested if there will be the new model in august.


----------



## kubelik (Jun 8, 2011)

Duranmoritz said:


> I had 2 1DMarkIV. And I was delighted. But - and this was the reasen why I sold them after approx 3000 shots:
> That format APS-H is a big disadvantage using wide angle lenses. You simply loose space. a 28mm lens is only a
> 37 mm lens. I bought 2 EOS 7 D. They are only APS-C format but the lenses are built accordingly and the camera is excellent. I am waiting for a 1DsMARKIV or whatever the camera will named. But it must a FF Camera. I am very interested if there will be the new model in august.



curious to know what focal lengths you found yourself shooting most often. the 16-35 on a 1DMkIV is a 21-46mm equivalent, which is a very useful range. I wouldn't recommend the 1DIV OR the 7D if you shoot a lot of wide angle ... and find it strange that you insist on a FF camera but didn't buy the 5D Mark II instead


----------



## RuneL (Jun 11, 2011)

Duranmoritz said:


> I had 2 1DMarkIV. And I was delighted. But - and this was the reasen why I sold them after approx 3000 shots:
> That format APS-H is a big disadvantage using wide angle lenses. You simply loose space. a 28mm lens is only a
> 37 mm lens. I bought 2 EOS 7 D. They are only APS-C format but the lenses are built accordingly and the camera is excellent. I am waiting for a 1DsMARKIV or whatever the camera will named. But it must a FF Camera. I am very interested if there will be the new model in august.



That doesn't make a lick of sense to me, going from 1.3 to 1.6 crop - wat? The 16-35 is plenty wide on a crop and was more or less made to cater for the crop cameras. People have just gone completely overboard on what is wide angle. A 50MM is more or less considered a tele these days...


Regarding topic - this has been said:

The 5D II is a great camera for what it's good at. But it fails hard in some pretty crucial areas compared to the 1D IV. 
Autofocus, speed, build quality = the things that the 1D is. It cannot match it. My 1D II is better in those respects.
Where it wins is the smaller, less threathening size.

Regarding image quality: The 1D IV is less noisy than the 5D II, especially for video. 

And they sell plenty. Just got back from sporting event, all 1D IV's or Nikon D3. Same as last time. And the time before that.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Jun 11, 2011)

One thing that really came to mind for me with this thread. I just sold my ten year old 1V, for which I paid $2100. One thing that was nice in the film days, your camera was top of the line for a long time, and for much less money. I now use the 5D2, and boy do I miss the 45 point AF of the 1V, but since I do mostly landscapes, it's not much of a loss. But I know in 10 year, my 5D2 will be very dated


----------



## Rowbear (Jun 11, 2011)

tomscott said:


> Lets be honest the question we need to ask is... where is the professional sector going? The professional sector has been struggling for years. With the event of everything turning digital it has made it even easier for people to get into the industry and be good at it. Also making it very hard for pros to make as much money. Look at other companies that are struggling in their professional line up:
> 
> Apple - Apple's success and saviour was its professional following, they have now pretty much deserted these customers with pro hardware and software that is taking 2-3+ years to replace/update infuriating customers (2-3 years is a long time in the computer world). Instead they are concentrating on their consumer products, macbook pros and imac outsell mac pros 1000:1 the market isnt as strong in this sector anymore so putting money into it isnt as worth it. Upgrading them every 6s months makes sense and costs alot less because of the volume sales.....



+1 Best post I've read in a long time. Your analogy with Apple is spot on 8)


----------



## TerjeS (Jun 11, 2011)

Size and price, is my primary thought...
My future wish is full frame 1D without the vertical grip, to the cost of 5DII. Even slightly higher pricing would be ok. 
I have both 5DII and 1DIII, I love the 1DIII. 5DII is small and light, and great to bring along everywhere, but photography with 1DIII is far more fun and intuitive whatever the subject, but it's to often to big. 
It reminds me of the time I had both 10D and EOS3, 10D was practical but 3 felt like heaven.


----------

